# August Acquisitions



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I just found this vintage Woolrich Woolen Mills 60/40. I'm totally ready for autumn now!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice find, YSR! [Edited, with apologies to YSR.]

I also made a fall acquistion today: a random visit to the consignment shop netted an unworn glen-plaid Viyella button-down. Twelve clams, but worth it.

I also found a perfect Robert Talbott tie, made for a now defunct local men's store, for all of a dollar. I love coming across things that were made for these old stores, although such finds also make me a bit wistful. They remind me that the glory days of men's classic clothing are behind us, perhaps. They also make me wonder how much longer these gems, such as RT ties, men's store lines of 3-2 roll jackets, and the like, will continue to surface in the consignment shops and thrift stores--most likely, these things, the things that come from the days of TNSIL and classic preppy and trad styles, will become increasingly rare.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I also just pre ordered this Lean Garments uni stripe. Now I just have to wait...


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Haha, if only I were as svelte as young beardo...



Duvel said:


> Nice find, YSR, and looks good on you. The beard came in fast, too, evidently--and also looks good!
> 
> I also made a fall acquistion today: a random visit to the consignment shop netted an unworn glen-plaid Viyella button-down.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, I thought it was you! Ha! My apologies for my inattention and obviously poor observation skills! (I'm sure I'll be made to look foolish for that.) That jacket is classic. Enjoy!



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Haha, if only I were as svelte as young beardo...


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> Nice find, YSR, and looks good on you. The beard came in fast, too, evidently--and also looks good!


And the tattoo removal treatments were a smashing success! Also very fast, evidently...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked this up in BB's Madison Avenue Flagship store today after a meeting:



For 50% off and no tax, it feels like good value. It is on the slim side, but not stupid skinny at all (for my 6'1", 150lb frame) and while mainly cotton, it will make a great early fall sweater. The logo is tucked away at the bottom and is tone on tone, 
so for even this anti-logo guy, it didn't bother me.

*From BB website:*

*Cotton Cashmere V-Neck Sweater*

*Details*

ITEM# RS00002
$ 32.50
$ 65.00



*DESCRIPTION*

Our v-neck sweater is crafted a cotton-cashmere blend and features an embroidered logo at the left hem. Ribbed details at the collar, cuffs and hem. Dry clean. Imported.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Been a while since I posted here, a few pickups to start August off right:


All AE, from left to right: McClain in Walnut, Mora 2.0 in Bourbon, Nathan in Burgundy

For good measure, from mid-July and in the same vein (and to provide closure for the incessant "black dress shoe" comments), AE Boardroom:


the McClain, Nathan, and Boardroom are all from JAB (Nathan= 5th Ave on 8 last, Boardroom= PA on 7 last). The Mora is a Shoebank purchase from the sale last month (took 3 tries, but finally got a pair that didn't have excessive bubbling). I also have a pair of brown Patriots from Shoebank incoming, so my shoe needs are pretty much covered lol


----------



## fiftyforfifty (Jul 13, 2015)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I also just pre ordered this Lean Garments uni stripe. Now I just have to wait... 


Good shirt, nicely tailored, how it looks after wearing?


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Been a while since I posted here, a few pickups to start August off right:
> 
> 
> All AE, from left to right: McClain in Walnut, Mora 2.0 in Bourbon, Nathan in Burgundy
> ...


WOOT! It's about time!!! :amazing: 
Now be careful if you get Carmina bug or the Cordovan bug! 
Now will we be seeing fit pics with the suits? Definitely miss your summer rigs.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> WOOT! It's about time!!! :amazing:
> Now be careful if you get Carmina bug or the Cordovan bug!
> Now will we be seeing fit pics with the suits? Definitely miss your summer rigs.


Haha thanks. I'm sure I'll get a pair in cordovan at some point, but it's not a priority for me right now. I've tried some on and liked them, but not enough for me to justify the price at this point. In regards to Carmina- from a fit standpoint, the AE 8 last fits me remarkably well I'm discovering (like, zero breaking in), so Im sticking with AE for the forseeable future.

also, havent really had a chance to rock the summer stuff this summer except for casual situations. Here's a x-post from fashion WAYWT of what I'm wearing today, which is similar to most weekdays:



(I ditched the jacket with how hot it is today)


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Been a while since I posted here, a few pickups to start August off right:
> 
> All AE, from left to right: McClain in Walnut, Mora 2.0 in Bourbon, Nathan in Burgundy
> 
> ...


I am very, very happy for you my friend. Those look like really great shoes!


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Not usually the kind of tie I'd buy but being a Formula 1 (as well as other types of motorsport) fan, I thought it'd be worth ordering. Not a fan of 'novelty' ties but it's quite a subtle pattern/design. Made by Moschino, reasonable at £25.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Been a while since I posted here, a few pickups to start August off right:
> 
> All AE, from left to right: McClain in Walnut, Mora 2.0 in Bourbon, Nathan in Burgundy
> 
> ...


You have built a nice collection of shoes OF. Wear them in good health. Great to see you active in WAYWT thread as well.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

g3org3y said:


> Not usually the kind of tie I'd buy but being a Formula 1 (as well as other types of motorsport) fan, I thought it'd be worth ordering. Not a fan of 'novelty' ties but it's quite a subtle pattern/design. Made by Moschino, reasonable at £25.


That's a super nice tie. As a formula 1 and Ferrari fan I would love to get one of those


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Barbour Sporting houndstooth cap


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

VERY nice!



Mr Humphries said:


> Barbour Sporting houndstooth cap


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> I am very, very happy for you my friend. Those look like really great shoes!





triumph said:


> You have built a nice collection of shoes OF. Wear them in good health. Great to see you active in WAYWT thread as well.


Thanks for the kind words guys!

Mr Humphries: that's a beautiful cap, I've been wanting a new cap like that for winter


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Scan the inter web gentlemen. That particular cap is being discontinued and I have noticed several online retailers selling it at quite a discount. Happy hunting.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Mr Humphries said:


> Scan the inter web gentlemen. That particular cap is being discontinued and I have noticed several online retailers selling it at quite a discount. Happy hunting.


The wife just scored me one at a store in of all places, Lake Charles, LA.....at a great discount....( sorry boys, last one, just happened to be in my size.)


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

Picked up a pair of AE Graysons in Merlot and vintage Florsheim longwings in shell #8 today on the bay. Both in very good condition. <$200 shipped, total. What a day. Will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

sskim3 said:


> WOOT! It's about time!!! :amazing:
> Now be careful if you get Carmina bug or the Cordovan bug!
> Now will we be seeing fit pics with the suits? Definitely miss your summer rigs.


Love those McClains!


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

I stopped by the bass store on a whim and walked out 15 minutes later with a pair of turner weejuns for the astounding price of $24. You can never have too many penny loafers, especially at a price like that.


----------



## Jfrazi2 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice score CornolUltimo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Concur!



CornoUltimo said:


> I stopped by the bass store on a whim and walked out 15 minutes later with a pair of turner weejuns for the astounding price of $24. *You can never have too many penny loafers, * especially at a price like that.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Found a very nice deal on eBay, especially for NWT, so I decided on a foray into Neapolitan tailoring...


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ordered a basic closet kit to give me more space.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice find!



CMDC said:


> Found a very nice deal on eBay, especially for NWT, so I decided on a foray into Neapolitan tailoring...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Some nice ties via the latest Tweedy Don offerings are on their way. 

More immediately, and a bit more humbly, I picked up another Parker Pens jotter today, a blue-barrelled one, on sale for $8.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Some nice ties via the latest Tweedy Don offerings are on their way.
> 
> More immediately, and a bit more humbly, I picked up another Parker Pens jotter today, a blue-barrelled one, on sale for $8.


Looking forward to seeing the ties. And nice on the pen - since our quick forum chat about them, I've been meaning to pick up at least one more.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

It seems that my luck in finding good deals has continued since the weejuns, I've taken delivery of a classic Brooks Brothers ocbd in white off eBay for the princely sum of 12.50 with shipping. To echo what I said about the weejuns, you can never have too many white BB OCBD's-especially at prices like that.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received my AE Patriots from Shoebank a couple days ago:


I realize these are Shoebank and im being OCD, but there was a bit of creasing on the left shoe. Should I see about swapping these or should I just ignore it?


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

All I can say is Ben Silver talked me out of some cash this month. Damn that awesome sale. Pics to come.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I got a closet kit for my 6 1/2" reach in closet, more rods and storage. all day job. merlot helps.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Found this passing through a Marshalls tonight. Not necessarily trad, but I have a thing for RLPL and my luck with Marshalls has been pretty good in that area. Plus, it's my alma mater's colors:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

orange fury said:


> Received my AE Patriots from Shoebank a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> I realize these are Shoebank and im being OCD, but there was a bit of creasing on the left shoe. Should I see about swapping these or should I just ignore it?
> .......


Unless the soles are noticeably scuffed, I suspect those were a pair that were (briefly?) tried on, but not purchased or, (if an online purchase), returned to AE by a prospective customer. My advice to you, my friend, would be, "if the shoe fits, wear it/them." A very handsome pair of penny loafers, indeed! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Unless the soles are noticeably scuffed, I suspect those were a pair that were (briefly?) tried on, but not purchased or, (if an online purchase), returned to AE by a prospective customer. My advice to you, my friend, would be, "if the shoe fits, wear it/them." A very handsome pair of penny loafers, indeed! :thumbs-up:


+1, my new shoes will have more creases than that after one full day of wearing anyway, so if they fit and you like them, ignore the nominal creases as you'll quickly add to them anyway. And enjoy, they are a handsome pair of shoes.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

triumph said:


> That's a super nice tie. As a formula 1 and Ferrari fan I would love to get one of those


Oh, I thought it was a submariner's badge.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just before I came back from doing my once a month shopping for clothes and I bought two items:

A Magenta colored Izod shirt









Navy colored cargo shorts

I kind of thought that coats and jackets would be on sale but I guess I'll have to wait till either September or October the latest, It's still early.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Perhaps they're pre-distressed? 

But yes, shoes are only good, in my opinion, after they are well creased and broken in.



Fading Fast said:


> +1, my new shoes will have more creases than that after one full day of wearing anyway, so if they fit and you like them, ignore the nominal creases as you'll quickly add to them anyway. And enjoy, they are a handsome pair of shoes.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

fiftyforfifty said:


> Good shirt, nicely tailored, how it looks after wearing?


Sorry I missed this. This company produces shirts through some kind of "fund me" page. I haven't received it yet (should be mid September) but it's gotten great reviews from some folks who's opinions I respect so, hopefully, it's great. I'll definitely post a review when I have it in the flesh!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Howard - nice purchases, I particularly like the shirt. Enjoy.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

My Men's Store held a jacket back for me. A Cricketeer light weight light blue blazer. I asked why it did not sell on the clearance rack, he said, ' You know this is a Summer jacket, most men here do not wear summer jackets (here is 100+ hot weather). New jacket, I like it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Package on the porch. Contents: three great striped ties from Tweedy Don. Nice additions to the collection!



ran23 said:


> My Men's Store held a jacket back for me. A Cricketeer light weight light blue blazer. I asked why it did not sell on the clearance rack, he said, ' You know this is a Summer jacket, most men here do not wear summer jackets (here is 100+ hot weather). New jacket, I like it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Fading Fast said:


> Howard - nice purchases, I particularly like the shirt. Enjoy.


Fading, I was going to at first buy a coat or jacket but then I forgot they weren't on sale until September or October, we still have a month of summer left. When in your opinion is a good time?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Howard said:


> Fading, I was going to at first buy a coat or jacket but then I forgot they weren't on sale until September or October, we still have a month of summer left. When in your opinion is a good time?


If you mean lighter weight summer coats or jackets, they should be going on sale now as the summer season for clothes is ending and the sales are on.

If you are talking about fall jacket or coats, you'll have to wait until they have the "first" sale of the season which could be at Labor Day or, if not, Columbus Day. The real deeply discounted sales for fall coats won't happen 'till the Christmas sales or post Christmas sales.

Good luck.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

A bit lower quality than my recent shoe acquisitions, but I liked them and the price was hard to beat. Navy suede Bass "Keane" loafers:


its kind of odd- the shoe is unlined and unstructured, so very "floppy". The sole is clear rubber, and is very similar to a boat shoe (low heel/sole siping). I like it though- certainly a casual shoe, but I'm a sucker for navy shoes.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Perhaps they're pre-distressed?


Funny you should mention that. I recently bought another pair of Loake suede chukkas online and they came as per the online pic with 'wear' at the front around the toes and around the heel (though less pronounced).

I wonder whether these were factory seconds (and perhaps explain why TK Maxx were stocking them) or it's supposed to be a 'pre-distressed' look. Given the style and colour, they actually look pretty decent. I'm still debating whether to keep them or not.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Georgey, to my mind shoes are much improved for evidence of wear and perhaps even more so for casual suede shoes. I expect that, given the retailer, you obtained this pair at a very reasonable price and so I would counsel you to keep them.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> If you are talking about fall jacket or coats, you'll have to wait until they have the "first" sale of the season which could be at Labor Day or, if not, Columbus Day. The real deeply discounted sales for fall coats won't happen 'till the Christmas sales or post Christmas sales.


I'm talking about the leather jackets, pea and carcoats. Kohl's don't have their clearance sales until October the most.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Howard said:


> I'm talking about the leather jackets, pea and carcoats. Kohl's don't have their clearance sales until October the most.


Since those are fall items, they should just start to be coming into stores now - and at full price. While there will be sales for things like Labor Day or Columbus Day, etc., the real good end-of-season sales for those won't hit until after Christmas. But again, as noted, there will be periodic sales all along, so you won't have to wait that long. Have a little patience and you should do find - happy hunting.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

It's been a great month of shopping. A box of beautiful ties(from TweedyDon), pair of weejuns and a ted baker pocket square(picked by my 14yr old nephew)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Not Trad, but hopefully "bad"...bad-ass, perhaps; a mophie 'juice pak H2PRO' for the iphone. The seller claims it will not only provide an emergency recharge for your phone, but will also protect it from the ravages of immersion in water, from the jarring impact of being dropped, from on high, onto a hard surface and from the dust, dirt and grime of living life to the fullest! Is it true? Can I now open up a can of "whop-ass" on the phone? 

Is this phone case as good as the manufacturer claims? Still getting over the initial disappointment of learning that a product sold by a company in Denmark was actually made in China. Thank gawd it is outerwear made for my iphone and not for me to wear...otherwise I would have to send it back! :crazy:

Seriously, have any of our membership experienced these cases? If so, what were your impressions. I will say that the assembled, but empty case did pass the water test (immersion in 10" of water in the kitchen sink for about an hour...stayed dry as a bone on the inside! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Fading Fast said:


> Since those are fall items, they should just start to be coming into stores now - and at full price. While there will be sales for things like Labor Day or Columbus Day, etc., the real good end-of-season sales for those won't hit until after Christmas. But again, as noted, there will be periodic sales all along, so you won't have to wait that long. Have a little patience and you should do find - happy hunting.


When the autumn weather arrives, maybe somewhere around October or November, Kohl's will have their clearance rack on display.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Macy's, $27.00 Cole Hann 3x socks for $4.79, picked up a few. blues and khakis.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

As promised: 








BS SC and ties
Alden suede wingtip


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

mjo_1 said:


> As promised:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handsome items all around. You have a good taste my friend.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Handsome items all around. You have a good taste my friend.


Thanks! That means a lot coming from a solid, consistently great dresser.

By the way, anyone know who makes Ben Silver sport coats? It's says it's made in Canada, but the tags in the pockets don't look anything like my Cohen blazer (thankfully!) or any Samuelsohn I've seen. Maybe Empire?

The only tags sewn to the lining say Ben Silver and then Lovat of Scotland for the fabric.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

mjo_1 said:


> Thanks! That means a lot coming from a solid, consistently great dresser.
> 
> By the way, anyone know who makes Ben Silver sport coats? It's says it's made in Canada, but the tags in the pockets don't look anything like my Cohen blazer (thankfully!) or any Samuelsohn I've seen. Maybe Empire?
> 
> The only tags sewn to the lining say Ben Silver and then Lovat of Scotland for the fabric.


Beautiful jacket. Here is the labeling you would typically see in an Empire jacket.

They also tend to have 4 sleeve buttons.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^Thanks for the pics! 

I'll have to compare when I get home. I think that second tag looks familiar.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

A couple neat acquisitions for me:










Slowly but surely working on enhancing my footwear collection. These AE for Brooks Brothers Strands were from the shoe bank. Since I already acquired a pair of Park Avenue's, the strand was next on my list.

Also from Brooks Brothers is this donegal tweed jacket from their natural craftsmanship collection.

I wanted a new fall jacket and this one intrigued me. It's made from 180S wool mixed with a dash of silk which leads to an incredibly soft hand. The under-collar and pockets have a leather lining which adds a bit of durability. Genuine horn buttons are a nice touch that is not found on many sportcoats purchased these days. Very excited to wear this one when the weather gets cooler.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Friday, at around lunchtime, the USPS delivered my latest "just can't resist it' bargain wardrobe addition, a Pendleton Mills Talley Jacket...cotton twill construction, navy hue, looks very similar to a navy blazer, but perhaps just an inch shorter hang. Unlined, with finished seams, the jacket wears comfortably on a warmer afternoons, but does present a more casual appearance than your average navy blazer. Originally priced at $199.99, I picked this one up on clearance for a paltry $47.83.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I have an older version of that one, you got a great deal on it! I paid full retail, but I think it was absolutely worth it.



eagle2250 said:


> Friday, at around lunchtime, the USPS delivered my latest "just can't resist it' bargain wardrobe addition, a Pendleton Mills Talley Jacket...cotton twill construction, navy hue, looks very similar to a navy blazer, but perhaps just an inch shorter hang. Unlined, with finished seams, the jacket wears comfortably on a warmer afternoons, but does present a more casual appearance than your average navy blazer. Originally priced at $199.99, I picked this one up on clearance for a paltry $47.83.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> A couple neat acquisitions for me:
> 
> Slowly but surely working on enhancing my footwear collection. These AE for Brooks Brothers Strands were from the shoe bank. Since I already acquired a pair of Park Avenue's, the strand was next on my list.


Love these, at some point I'll own Strands in Walnut (maybe if shoebank does another sale).


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Barbour waxed cap. Anyone know what this type of cap is called? Docker cap? Game cap? Spectator cap?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Patagonia, IMHO, kind of falls in the 80's-90's category of trad (or maybe more prep, I guess). In any case, I've become a huge Patagucci fanboy as of late, and had to pick this up when I saw it for next to nothing at Nordstrom Rack:


this is the "A/C shirt", made of *very* open weave organic cotton. I thought the texture (and the pattern, for that matter) was pretty neat:


----------



## Kendallroberts88 (Apr 25, 2015)

Canali navy blazer, $1.75 at Value Village, I really like the smoked mop buttons. Boatload of Orvis pants, (linen pictured) others not, also PRL chinos 2 pair 1 for work and 1 for causal wear, PRL linen/silk pants. 


Also this blue sports coat, wool/silk blend no name. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88 (Apr 25, 2015)

orange fury said:


> Patagonia, IMHO, kind of falls in the 80's-90's category of trad (or maybe more prep, I guess). In any case, I've become a huge Patagucci fanboy as of late, and had to pick this up when I saw it for next to nothing at Nordstrom Rack:
> 
> 
> this is the "A/C shirt", made of *very* open weave organic cotton. I thought the texture (and the pattern, for that matter) was pretty neat:


Nice shirt, what makes organic cotton different?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88 (Apr 25, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> Friday, at around lunchtime, the USPS delivered my latest "just can't resist it' bargain wardrobe addition, a Pendleton Mills Talley Jacket...cotton twill construction, navy hue, looks very similar to a navy blazer, but perhaps just an inch shorter hang. Unlined, with finished seams, the jacket wears comfortably on a warmer afternoons, but does present a more casual appearance than your average navy blazer. Originally priced at $199.99, I picked this one up on clearance for a paltry $47.83.


Are you anxious to wear it? That's how I am when I purchase something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Absolutely! Given the unseasonably cooler temps we've been experiencing lately, I was able to wear the Tally Jacket out for it's initial foray, just two days after receipt of same. Can't say anyone, other than the wife and I noticed, but I enjoyed it in spite of it's apparently oblivious reception by the rest of our world! Sigh. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Believe it or not, I have not owned pajamas in a while. With cooler weather up ahead, and just generally feeling the need for some, I'm set to pick up a pair or two this weekend at the local men's clothing store. I think they're made by Botany 500. They're the traditional top and bottom kind, all cotton, fairly inexpensive (under $40). Anybody familiar with these?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Great hat! I mean it's terrible, you should probably sell it to someone much less stylish than yourself.. To someone like me hahaha!



Mr Humphries said:


> Barbour waxed cap. Anyone know what this type of cap is called? Docker cap? Game cap? Spectator cap?


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Patagonia, IMHO, kind of falls in the 80's-90's category of trad (or maybe more prep, I guess). In any case, I've become a huge Patagucci fanboy as of late, and had to pick this up when I saw it for next to nothing at Nordstrom Rack:
> 
> 
> this is the "A/C shirt", made of *very* open weave organic cotton. I thought the texture (and the pattern, for that matter) was pretty neat:


I have one of these in green. The organic cotton feels no different to me but the texture and weight of the fabric are phenomenal. Mine gets A LOT of wear in the very muggy SE VA summer.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> I have one of these in green. The organic cotton feels no different to me but the texture and weight of the fabric are phenomenal. Mine gets A LOT of wear in the very muggy SE VA summer.


Yeah I don't think the "organic" part makes an ounce of difference outside of marketing (though I do like what patagonia does for sustainability), but the thing that sold me was the weight and texture. I love my linen and madras shirts, but this beats those for coolness hands down


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked up a perfect-fitting, never-worn made-in-Canada Arnold Brant olive/brown plaid wool/cashmere sport coat. With darts and a two-button stance, it does veer away from "trad" a bit, but it still looks, and feels, very good. And for $25, I figured I can't go wrong.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

I just was delivered a tan surcingle belt from STP made by lands end for the astounding price of $4.06 with shipping. I was quite surprised to find not only a trad belt in my rather small waist size, but to find one at such a low price too.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Figured I'd finish out the August Acquisitions thread with a couple pickups from saturday and today to file under the category of "trad(-ish) accouterments":


Pen: Senator President FP
Ink: Diamine Twilight and Noodlers' "Bad Belted Kingfisher"
Notebook: Rhodia Webnotebook (Dot Grid, on Clairefontaine 90g Ivory paper)

the pen is a bit of a Grail item for me. I've been looking for one of these for several years and have been unable to find one because they were made in limited runs (and required a minimum purchase amount), were almost completely unavailable in the US (made in Germany), and were discontinued. I found this one NIB (never inked) on eBay. Super excited about this, it writes wonderfully:





Piston fill, screw-on cap, iridium nib (would've preferred 18k, but beggars can't be choosers)...yeah, I'm happy with this.


----------

